# mike jones special duckwood whiskey jug WOW



## davduckman2010 (Jul 9, 2013)

got home today and got a special treat for sure. i cant think of a better fit for this city born redneck hillbilly than this . mike its beutiful the finnish is unreal . this peice will go to no one ( well at least till im dead) . i cant thank you enough stunning peice my freind. i predict more wood flying to cali in the future if youll have it. thanks duckman  

[attachment=27402]

[attachment=27403]

[attachment=27404]

[attachment=27405]

[attachment=27406]

[attachment=27407]

[attachment=27408]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 9, 2013)

That is cool. Nice turn and fantastic chunk of wood. Is it full yet???? Or have you already emptied it celebrating!!!!!!


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 9, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> That is cool. Nice turn and fantastic chunk of wood. Is it full yet???? Or have you already emptied it celebrating!!!!!!



lol ol zirk is still spittin them out mike. kevins right mikes finnish is unreal like glass.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 9, 2013)

Duck, I am glad that you like this piece, but I remain in your debt and there is more of 'ol Zirk headed back YOUR way. UPS stumbled a bit delivering this one, maybe I need a better address....PM me?

Mike Jones
In Redding Ca. (where it's too hot to be in the shop past noon...triple digit temps continue...)


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 9, 2013)

mike pm sent and what kinda wood did you use for the top section ? its awsome


----------



## DKMD (Jul 9, 2013)

I love it! A great gift from some great wood for a great guy from a great turner.


----------



## barry richardson (Jul 9, 2013)

That's cool! Very original, I love it. I'm stumped on how the handle was done, how about a little hint Mike


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 9, 2013)

barry i dont know how he made that but its perfect . you cant tell it was applied very cool peice. and my relatives from canada where down and the loved the box and iron wood bowl you made and ny woodturners vase. they almost took a trip but i have to draw the line somewhere :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: so im going to have to trade for some more bowls and stuff to make it up to them .


----------



## SENC (Jul 9, 2013)

Fantastic!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jul 9, 2013)

Mike - Thats just freakin amazing.  They say creativity is the product of a fertile mind. You my friend have a very fertile mind. I learn from you all the time.
Scott


----------



## Kevin (Jul 9, 2013)

That's one of the coolest things I've seen in a good long spell. I like the way doc said it - _"...great gift from some great wood for a great guy from a great turner."_ 

That pretty much nails it.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 9, 2013)

davduckman2010 said:


> mike pm sent and what kinda wood did you use for the top section ? its awsome



The top section is all the same one piece of wood. I hollowed from the bottom. No wonder it looks great! It's Duckwood!


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 9, 2013)

barry richardson said:


> That's cool! Very original, I love it. I'm stumped on how the handle was done, how about a little hint Mike



I used a piece of a cereal box to make a profile to match the jug top. Then, bandsaw, forstner bit, and various sized sanding tubes. For the attachment, I cut a channel in both the jug top and the handle for epoxy to get a good grip.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 10, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> Mike - Thats just freakin amazing.  They say creativity is the product of a fertile mind. You my friend have a very fertile mind. I learn from you all the time.
> Scott


That is a VERY high compliment coming from you, sir. Thank you.


----------



## Mike Jones (Jul 10, 2013)

Kevin said:


> That's one of the coolest things I've seen in a good long spell. I like the way doc said it - _"...great gift from some great wood for a great guy from a great turner."_
> 
> That pretty much nails it.



this was a WAYyy fun project, and working with the ambrosia maple is pure joy. Here are a couple pics that I took.
[attachment=27435]
[attachment=27436]


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 10, 2013)

Holy mackeral! That is stunning. The works of art you guys create here humbles me. I am in awe of the creativity you have.
Great job sir.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 10, 2013)

Mike Jones said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> > That's one of the coolest things I've seen in a good long spell. I like the way doc said it - _"...great gift from some great wood for a great guy from a great turner."_
> ...



thanks mike much better pics mine didnt do it justice


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jul 16, 2013)

Love to see unique items like this


----------

